

Brigade 3: Real-time Path Tracing - telekid
http://brigade3.com/

======
flohofwoe
Reminds me of this WebGL demo I recently tried out which runs surprisingly
well even on my Intel HD4000 MBP:

[http://madebyevan.com/webgl-path-tracing/](http://madebyevan.com/webgl-path-
tracing/)

~~~
designml
That looks good. Do you know where I can find the code for this or maybe
something similar?

~~~
Impossible
View page source works, the js code is completely unobfuscated.

[http://madebyevan.com/webgl-path-tracing/webgl-path-
tracing....](http://madebyevan.com/webgl-path-tracing/webgl-path-tracing.js)

~~~
designml
Thank you!

~~~
magicalist
It's also on github: [https://github.com/evanw/webgl-path-
tracing](https://github.com/evanw/webgl-path-tracing)

------
phkahler
I am confused. I thought Brigade was created by Jacco Bikker, but then there's
an OTOY logo down at the bottom. What's up with that? I didn't think these
guys were related.

~~~
corysama
> The Brigade 2 path tracer was developed as part of my promotion at the
> University of Delft, and developed into a product for OTOY.

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jacco-
bikker/](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jacco-bikker/)

